# Soft-bricked SCH-I800



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Where can I get the necessary files to completely refresh a Soft-bricked SCH-I800 US Cellular variant of the original Galaxy Tab 7.0. I have no need for mobile data so if another model's firmware will work please let me know that too. Thanks in advance. I have Odin and sort of know how to use it; I've never tried Heimdall so not sure what to do if I need to use that. I think some of the partitions are either corrupt, missing or both.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using some version of Tapatalk that maybe works sorta some of the time perhaps (I think)...


----------

